# No Start, Key Switch Fuse Pop



## Joxci (5 mo ago)

I have a 2009 fairway Deere mower that I can't find the short circuit on and need some suggestions. I've already gone through the powered side of the circuit and it has power from battery to starter, and from starter to F3 Key switch fuse (pictured) and other side of key switch fuse has continuity to the ignition switch, but as soon as I replace the fuse and turn the key on the fuse pops for no reason I can see.

I replaced the ignition switch with one on hand just in case, tested battery and it's good, bench tested starter and it's good. I suspect it must be one of the safety interlock circuits, but there are so many I don't knw a good place to start and I've already dumped 8 hours into this damn thing.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

By chance does the injection pump have wires coming from the bottom.??
A cold start mechanism..


----------



## Joxci (5 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> By chance does the injection pump have wires coming from the bottom.??
> A cold start mechanism..


Not that I can see.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Try disconnecting the shut off solenoid on the back of the pump and see if it pops the fuse.. if no, the solenoid is shorted..


----------



## Joxci (5 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> Try disconnecting the shut off solenoid on the back of the pump and see if it pops the fuse.. if no, the solenoid is shorted..


Holy SH*T!!!!!! Thank you!!!! That worked! The fuse finally didn't pop! I just ordered one from dealer, and fingers crossed all goes well after I unplug all my paper clips from all the switches. LOL.

Thanks again man, you saved my a**


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Like they say, a picture is worth a thousand words..
If u wanna run it, remove the solenoid 2 or 3 10mm bolts.. put some duct tape over the hole..
To shut it off, remove the tape and push on the mechanism that the solenoid would be pushing on..
Good luck


----------

